# Help a modeller In need



## desertrat90 (Feb 7, 2005)

I have recently bought a Tiger 1 tank (NORTH AFRICA PAINT SCHEME) and I have seen some airfix Africa korps i would like to paint and place around it as a nice little escort for it.

However on the box there is no paint recommendation. There is no instructions either. Could someone please help me out and help my tiger find some friends? I would like to know what humbrol painbts I would need to paint them nicely.


----------



## tankysgal (Jan 30, 2005)

*Help...*

I don't really know about humbrol paints that much as i use mostly MM or Vallejo for most of my projects..But if you could supply me with some contact info..i may Know someone who could help...
Mary


----------



## desertrat90 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Ok*

If u meant my contact details then my email address is [email protected] thats all i can give


----------

